# Pressemeldung: Tolle Fänge mit Buzz Bait



## Anglerboard-Team (29. Oktober 2007)

Pressemeldung: 
*Berkley Buzz Bait - fängt und fängt und fängt…!​*


Das beweisen unter anderem die vielen Fangmeldungen aus ganz Deutschland,
die uns seit Beginn der Werbekampagne erreichen. Aber was unser Berater und Team-Mitglied Markus Lotz am letzten Wochenende mit Berkley Buzz Baits
erlebte, ist sensationell.

Bei einer 38 Std. Session am vergangenen Wochenende fing er in der ersten
Nacht von Freitag auf Samstag insgesamt 4 Karpfen mit Gewichten von 16,2kg - 7,5kg - 9kg - 11,5kg.

Die Nacht zum Sonntag wird Markus wohl noch lange in Erinnerung bleiben. Um
2.30 Uhr meldete einer seiner Bissanzeiger einen Run auf der Rute mit Cherry
Red Berry. Der Fisch zog ruhig seine Bahnen unter dem Boot, bis er zum ersten
Mal an die Oberfläche kam. Beim Keschern konnte Markus erstmals die
gigantischen Ausmaße des Schuppenkarpfens bewundern. Die Waage blieb bei
sagenhaften 26,8kg stehen. 

Gegen 7.00 Uhr folgte ein weiterer Biss, diesmal auf die Rute mit Halibut. Wieder konnte Markus in der Dunkelheit einen großen Schuppenkarpfen über seinen Kescher führen. Der Zeiger der Waage wanderte mit 25,6kg erneut über die magische 25 Kilo Marke!

Markus hat es als einer der wenigen Karpfenangler geschafft, innerhalb von
viereinhalb Stunden zwei Schuppenkarpfen über 25kg zu fangen! Vielleicht ist er ja auch der Erste überhaupt, der das bisher geschafft hat???

Nicht nur die Fangserie, sondern auch das Gerät von Markus ist außergewöhnlich. Um in der Endphase des Drills vom Boot einen günstigeren Winkel zu haben, fischt Markus mit nur 3m langen (kurzen) Seahawk Pro Ruten von Fenwick! Die 7500er Avorunner Rollen sind mit gut sichtbarer, gelber monofiler Stren Schnur bespult. Als Montage kommt bei Markus ein Safety Rig zum Einsatz.

Bereits am 20.10.07 hat er bei einer Kurz-Session (8 Std.) an einem 3 Hektar See ohne Vorfüttern und trotz Nachtfrost mit einem einzelnen Cherry Red Berry einen super Spiegelkarpfen mit 17,1kg gefangen.














Wir wünschen Markus auch weiterhin viel Erfolg mit Berkley Buzz Baits.
Rainer Purkhardt
Berkley Karpfen Team Deutschland
- Executive Marketing Assistent -


----------



## darth carper (29. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Tolle Fänge mit Buzz Bait*

Na das paßt ja, wo es doch gerade einen Thread gibt, der von mangelnden Fängen mit Buzz Baits berichtet.
Ein Schelm wer böses dabei denkt! ;-)

Sind auf jeden Fall schöne Fische, egal worauf sie wirklich gefangen worden sind.


----------



## kkarl (29. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Tolle Fänge mit Buzz Bait*

Wenn einer fragt wo her die sind ..... 
natürlich aus dem *Buzz Bait See 
*LOL* |jump:
*


----------



## diecki (30. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Tolle Fänge mit Buzz Bait*

super fisch weiter  so wollen am wochenende auch auf karpfen gehen in hh petri heil


----------



## lsski (6. November 2007)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Tolle Fänge mit Buzz Bait*

Ich hatte letzte Woche den ultimativen Test mit Buzzi Bait Crab gemacht:
" Es wurde seit Tagen nix gefangen." #d
Ohne Anfutter am Baggersee gegen eine angefutterte Stelle von meinem Vater.
Mit Buzzi Bait fing ich in einer Stunde einen 5 kg Karpfe.:q
Vadder nix. :c
"ok war Zufall" 
Ich gebe Vadder 10 Kugeln für den darauf vollenden Tag, mit der bitte es mittags zu versuchen.
Er fing "drei SCHWERE DINGER in drei STUNDEN" #6
nur an einer Rute mit einer Kugel (die Buzzi´s haben es in sich#:#:#
Es waren noch andere Angler da die alle nix gefangen haben.
Gestern war ich wieder drann von 12:00 bis 18:00 
Ich hatte keine Biss..........ob mein Vater die restlichen neun Kugeln schon verangelt hat und so keine Karpfen mehr im See sind weis ich nicht.....ich bin nur irritiert.;+
lieben Gruß


----------



## da Üwe (11. November 2007)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Tolle Fänge mit Buzz Bait*



lsski schrieb:


> Ich hatte letzte Woche den ultimativen Test mit Buzzi Bait Crab gemacht:
> " Es wurde seit Tagen nix gefangen." #d
> Ohne Anfutter am Baggersee gegen eine angefutterte Stelle von meinem Vater.
> Mit Buzzi Bait fing ich in einer Stunde einen 5 kg Karpfe.:q
> ...


 
sag nur du und dein vadder ihr nehmt alles raus was ihr fangt ? da können ja zwangsläufig andere angler nichts mehr fangen. kleiner tipp "auch mal an die anderen denken "|kopfkrat


----------



## Carpcatcher177 (11. November 2007)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Tolle Fänge mit Buzz Bait*

ohha der hat ja zugeschlagen..naja ich weiß nichw as ich von den kugeln halten soll!


----------



## lsski (30. Januar 2008)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Tolle Fänge mit Buzz Bait*



da Üwe schrieb:


> sag nur du und dein vadder ihr nehmt alles raus was ihr fangt ? da können ja zwangsläufig andere angler nichts mehr fangen. kleiner tipp "auch mal an die anderen denken "|kopfkrat


 
Nee#d in unserem See sind die Karpfen zu gefrässig, die Weißfische sind schon fast weg und der Barsch gedeit.
Die Karpfen und die Barsche müssen zu 60% raus!
Dann Weisfische rein. Der Cormoran verjagt. Hecht kommt von aleine wieder hoch.:q
PS: die richtig großen Karpfen bleiben im See......so ab 15 kg.
Ist doch klar!#6

PPS: Herzlichen Glückwunsch zum Geburtstag !!


----------



## Mozila (23. März 2008)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Tolle Fänge mit Buzz Bait*

Was kriegt man von Berkley wenn man sowas schreibt und noch ein paar Bilder reinsetzt ? etwas ein lebens vorrat Buzz Baitz.
.


----------



## Rozemeijer95 (21. Juni 2009)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Tolle Fänge mit Buzz Bait*

HI,

ich glaube es sollte jeder selbst ausprobieren und es kommt sicher auch auf das gewässer an ich komme aus einer gegend da haben wir eine große talsperre wo wirklich jeder sein zeug reinschmeißt und sonst nur badeseen und diese sind randvoll mit anglern...
ich denke man muss etwas mehr füttern aber auch nicht zuviel weil sonst das ganze aroma und der schleim der um dden ködern entsteht das ganze gewässer rot oder braun färbt und der karpfen nur noch "rot sieht" xD ;+
wie lange musste man denn die karpfen an die "normalen" boilies gewöhnen? da hat man bestimmt auch nicht sofort die fetten karpfen gefangen....und es kam wie eine welle nach deutschland wo es die haarmontage in england schon ein weilchen gab kein wunder das mit diesem köder die fangmeldungen mitkommen.
ich denke in diesem fall der "buzz bait's" ist es genau so man muss etwas fütter vllt 500gramm pro tag an einer stelle weit gefechert und dann mit jedem dritten tag etwas mehr .... das wird schon  

und auch wenn Berkley es vllt ein wenig zu viel vermarktet oder promotet (oder so kein plan ) sind es vllt doch die köder der zukunft die später in gewässern mit hohem angeldruck den ein oder anderen 50pfünder zum biss verleiten.....
weil essen wir lieber ein altes brötchen oder lieber ein brötchen frisch vom bäcker und dann vllt noch mit unserem lieblingsaufstrich 


und ganz zum schluss @Mozila man bekommt von berkley ein lob und vllt eine kleine gabe


----------



## Schleienkönig (16. Februar 2010)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Tolle Fänge mit Buzz Bait*

#hHallo allezusammen,

ich will es dieses Jahr auch mal mit Boilies versuchen............

aber mein händler bietet nur TOP SECRET, PELZER BAITS, und BUZZ BAITS an.

|kopfkrat welche soll ich nun kaufen?

 danke an alle


----------



## Rozemeijer95 (3. Mai 2010)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Tolle Fänge mit Buzz Bait*

Auf keine Fall Top Secret, und, ich muss meinen Beitrag berichtigen, auch keine Buzz Baits. |rolleyes
Zu meiner Schande muss ich sagen, das war totaler Mist was ich geschrieben hab 
Hab herausgefunden, das dieser "Boilie" nur aus Chemie besteht. Ohne Kack, tut das den Karpfen nicht an. :v

Wie konnt ich damals nur so dumm sein?#q


----------



## JOSHUA ITSCHNER (19. Juni 2011)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Tolle Fänge mit Buzz Bait*

Ich habe mir vor ca. 2 Wochen zum Testen 6 kg Buzz Baits von der Firma   Berkley gekauft. Ich habe mir die Sorten Halibut und Scopex in jeweils 3   Kilo Eimern bestellt. Als ich den Scopex Eimer aufgemacht habe, und  mir  einen Bilie zum richen herausgenommen habe, mmerkte ich erst, dass  es  nur in Kugeln geformter Teig ist. Anfangs war ich ein wenig  erschreckt,  dass die Boilies so weich sind und sie sich in wenigen  Stunden auflösen,  sowie am Haar auch nicht lange halten. Ich wusste  schon, dass berkley  die Buzz Baits weder Kocht, noch gart, aber so weih  habe ich sie mir  nichr vorgestellt. Dann kam mir die Idee, sie einfach  zu trocknen. Nach 2  Tagen trocknung in der Sonne waren sie härter. Sie  hatten noch lange  nciht die härte eines gekochten oder gegarten  Boilies, waren dennoch  wesentlich fester geworden. Das erste mal  gefischt habe ich die Sorte  Halibut  in 20 mm heute am Südsee. Der  Bericht ist acuh veröffentlicht.  Im enteffekt bin ich von der  konsistenz nciht zufrieden, von dem  Fangerfolg jedoch schon. Ich kann  diese Boilies teiweise  weiterempfehlen. Auf den Bildern  der Karpfen,  den ich darauf gefangen  habe.


----------



## Jonas12345 (19. Juni 2011)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Tolle Fänge mit Buzz Bait*

hi ihr angler


----------



## Jonas12345 (19. Juni 2011)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Tolle Fänge mit Buzz Bait*

also mir haben eine nacht mit buzz baits geangelt (mal ausprobiert: hatten leider nicht viel) am obernzenner see: also da ham bloß die großen gebissen überhaupt keine kleinen frecker mit 5 kg: also die sind super: ich weiß bloß nit welche sorte des wahr. die wahr so süßlich und hell: wisst ihr welche des sind:


----------



## Karpfenprofi Niki (29. August 2011)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Tolle Fänge mit Buzz Bait*

Hi 
Ich denke das hängt von dem jeweiligen Gewässer ab, ob die Buzz Baits fangen oder nicht. In dem einen Gewässer läuft halt Mainline besser in dem anderen Buzz Baits. Ich hab mir jetzt 6 kilo von denen bestellt Scopex und Halibut und werde sie mal testen und berichten.
Gruß Niki


----------

